# Pouring



## Preach (Mar 2, 2006)

I was hoping that the paedos on the board could set forth verses/passages from the Old and New Testaments (whatever is applicable) that you feel shows pouring as one of the acceptable modes of baptism.

I am especially interested to see the pouring of water as the idea of purification/cleansing, but anything is appreciated. Thanks.

"In Christ",
Bobby


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 2, 2006)

Joel 2:28; cf. Acts 2:17
Is. 32:15; 44:3
Ez. 39:29
Acts 10:47; cf. 22:16; 1 Cor 6:11
Titus 3:5-6


----------

